# Dry Cured Peperoni TSM/Umai



## browneyesvictim (Sep 7, 2017)

This weekend I finally took the plunge and got around to starting some artisan dry cured peperoni.  I finally feel confident enough to give this next level of curing called charcuterie a whirl.

Ground 10# of pork butt through 3/8” plate.

Used The Sausage Maker Dry Cured Peperoni mix with 2 tsp cure #2 and ½ tsp of Bactoferm T-SPX, mixed and ground again with 3/16 plate.

Stuffed into Umai Dry 32mm casings  12” long with supplied zip ties.

Hanging to ferment at room temperature (holding steady at 67’ in the house) to ferment until desired color is achieved. (3 days)

So check out my converted old gun cabinet into a fermenting chamber! This worked pretty good! Just moved the scalloped wooden barrel and stock rests/supports to the top of the cabinet to hang on S-hooks. (Don't worry... all my bang sticks are in a locked safe.)













Cabinet-0001.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Sep 7, 2017


















ferment-0002.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Sep 7, 2017






After 3 days, going into my curing refrigerator @38’F on racks for about 2 weeks  or 35%-40% weight loss. RH was 83% when I put them in. Stay tuned.













Fridge-0000.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Sep 7, 2017


----------



## shoebe (Sep 7, 2017)

I will be watching...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 7, 2017)

If you have a dog, I bet it would spend hours in front of that cabinet if it could. Pup-A-roni treats.

Great looking and cool idea.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 7, 2017)

My 2 Boxers would love to make light work of those sausages, I'm sure.They could easily paw at, and break the glass and get to them if they wanted. They are very well trained. I gave them the command "Leave it" and they haven't looked at them again in the three days they were there.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 7, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> My 2 Boxers would love to make light work of those sausages, I'm sure.They could easily paw at, and break the glass and get to them if they wanted. They are very well trained. I gave them the command "Leave it" and they haven't looked at them again in the three days they were there.



[emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 7, 2017)

Looks exactly like the gun cabinet my dad built in 75 when he broke his ankle at work and couldn't work for 3 months. 

He was going stir crazy So my mom bought him a Thompson 50 caliber black powder rifle kit. He built that in a day. Needed a place to put it so built the cabinet! 

I gave the cabinet to another family member when I bought my safe. Guess I should have kept it!


----------



## tropics (Sep 8, 2017)

B Looks like you have a 4 day head start on me,I am doing a 5# batch today ground the meat yesterday.

Richie


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 8, 2017)

Looking good.

UMAi can be used with any mix with minor tweeking.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 8, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks exactly like the gun cabinet my dad built in 75 when he broke his ankle at work and couldn't work for 3 months.
> 
> He was going stir crazy So my mom bought him a Thompson 50 caliber black powder rifle kit. He built that in a day. Needed a place to put it so built the cabinet!
> 
> I gave the cabinet to another family member when I bought my safe. Guess I should have kept it!


Maybe it is the same one? It looks home made. I bought this from a former neighbor in a garage sale probably 10 years ago or more for like $20 bucks. It was a temporary solution to keep "little hands" off until I finally got a safe. I still have my Thompson (Seneca) in .45 caliber rifle. I would still like to find one of those Thompsons in a pistol of the same caliber. When I do see them... $$$


tropics said:


> B Looks like you have a 4 day head start on me,I am doing a 5# batch today ground the meat yesterday.
> 
> Richie


Only 5#? What's the matter with you? :-)


nepas said:


> Looking good.
> 
> UMAi can be used with any mix with minor tweeking.


Thanks nepas. Im not so sure if I will like the TSM mix for the peperoni. I just bought it on a whim when buying other supplies from there. It didn't smell like much when I mixed it in the meat. We'll see. But the Umai sure makes it simple for various reasons. They sure are spendy though for what they are.

Appreciate the point.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 8, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Maybe it is the same one? It looks home made. I bought this from a former neighbor in a garage sale probably 10 years ago or more for like $20 bucks. It was a temporary solution to keep "little hands" off until I finally got a safe. I still have my Thompson (Seneca) in .45 caliber rifle. I would still like to find one of those Thompsons in a pistol of the same caliber. When I do see them... $$$


Yeah my Dad's is with a relative.

Give this a look. I have it and it's a fun, accurate black powder pistol. I shoot .451 round balls with 30 grains of powder.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Pietta-Model-New-Army-Caliber-Black-Powder-Revolver/731695.uts

I also have this beast. Another fun pistol to shoot.

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/cva-optima-50-cal-black-powder-pistol?a=873686

Okay enough of a thread drift back to meat!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 8, 2017)

Them there do look like a lot of fun! I am overdue for an outing for some "therapy"... Hunting season is in another 3 weeks and I've got Fort Rock Unit tag...I will be camping near Chemault if you want to crash our hunt camp for a visit- Of course there will be smoked meats and whatnot as well.


----------



## tropics (Sep 8, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> dirtsailor2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks exactly like the gun cabinet my dad built in 75 when he broke his ankle at work and couldn't work for 3 months.
> ...


Only 5#? What's the matter with you? :-)

I don't have a gun cabinet I have to use the closet they are in LOL

Richie


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 25, 2017)

Weighed the peperoni this weekend, and they are still not done yet. I started at 10.1 lbs and am now at  9.1 lbs. Only 1 lb of weight loss in two weeks? Hmmmm... I was hoping closer to 6 to 6,5 lbs


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 6, 2017)

So the dry cured Umai pepperoni finally got done. Finally hit the 35-40% weight loss. The look, texture, smell, and taste is out of this world! Still cant get over that I'm eating raw fermented and aged ground meat! Charcuterie is SO bizarre! Enjoyed with a little smoked Tillamook pepper jack cheese. Amazing!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 6, 2017)

Looks good...  Wish I could taste it...


----------



## tropics (Oct 6, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> Weighed the peperoni this weekend, and they are still not done yet. I started at 10.1 lbs and am now at  9.1 lbs. Only 1 lb of weight loss in two weeks? Hmmmm... I was hoping closer to 6 to 6,5 lbs



BEV I think I see why it took so long.
You double ground the meat,the ones I made after you with the 30mm casing I pulled after 18 days the 70s look like they have another week.Mine are 3/8 ground only once
Richie


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 6, 2017)

tropics said:


> BEV I think I see why it took so long.
> You double ground the meat,the ones I made after you with the 30mm casing I pulled after 18 days the 70s look like they have another week.Mine are 3/8 ground only once
> Richie



Interesting that the grind would make a difference in cure time. I like this slightly finer coarseness/texture of these.
I am also curious for the best way to store them. What can I expect for shelf life in a fridge vs freezing? Because there is cure#2 does this make them room temp stable also? Also, do you leave the casings on them when you store them and peel off when serving? I was impressed there was such a very good bond with the casing but peels off nicely either way. I imagine it probably doesn't matter, but I vac sealed them with the casings still on. I doubt they will last long. Some are going with me back to hunt camp this evening. :-)


----------



## tropics (Oct 6, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> Interesting that the grind would make a difference in cure time. I like this slightly finer coarseness/texture of these.
> I am also curious for the best way to store them. What can I expect for shelf life in a fridge vs freezing? Because there is cure#2 does this make them room temp stable also? Also, do you leave the casings on them when you store them and peel off when serving? I was impressed there was such a very good bond with the casing but peels off nicely either way. I imagine it probably doesn't matter, but I vac sealed them with the casings still on. I doubt they will last long. Some are going with me back to hunt camp this evening. :)


Vac sealed they will store in fridge no problem,I remove the casings on mine.I don't think they will be safe if not refridgerated Good Luck at camp
Richie


----------



## disco (Oct 26, 2017)

Man, I've been wanting to try this. Point for poking me to get up off my ample posterior.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 26, 2017)

These sure didn't last long! You can do it disco! It was a lot easier that I made it out to be in my head. Just the waiting is the hardest part. Thanks for the point.


----------



## disco (Oct 26, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> These sure didn't last long! You can do it disco! It was a lot easier that I made it out to be in my head. Just the waiting is the hardest part. Thanks for the point.


Har! Successful people always tell you how "easy" it is.


----------



## tallbm (Oct 26, 2017)

Man I want to do Charcuterie so badly!!!

I gotta figure out a way to get some space for a mini fridge or something hahahha


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 2, 2017)

BEV, looks good! I did a pepperoni from a kit by Butcher & Packer about a year ago. It turned out way too mild for my liking. More like a summer sausage. How did your Sausagemaker kit stand up, flavor-wise?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 2, 2017)

I was expecting a little more of the traditional peperoni zing. Not bad, but not the flavor profile I was hoping like a traditional peperoni, only better. The quality was there as far as I can tell, but I am new to charcuterie so I don't have much to go by.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 3, 2017)

Well I hope mine comes out this good.


Well done.


----------

